# Definicion de dBW y sus aplicaciones



## JVCDAS90 (Jul 2, 2012)

Busco informacion sobre el concepto de los dBW para aclarar que tan cierto es la relacion de que se necesita 10 veces la potencia en watts para poder escuchar 2 veces el nivel de sonoridad o volumen. Gracias!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 2, 2012)

Bienvenido al Foro 

¿ Desconfias de Bell ?

¿ Usaste algún buscador ?


----------



## JVCDAS90 (Jul 3, 2012)

Hola DOSMETROS, gracias por la Bienvenida. No desconfio de Bell sino de la percepcion de mis oidos. Me parece que aumentar 10 veces la Potencia en Watts y producir 10dB mas en la sonoridad suena algo mas del doble. Es decir, creo que el doble de la sonoridad estaria entre unos 7dB a 9dB adicionales. Digamos que un promedio de 8dB. Pero 10dB a mis oidos se escucha como mas del doble. He ahi la duda que tengo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 3, 2012)

Es una media y lo mismo ocurre con la luz , con dos lamparitas tampoco lo vemos como el doble de iluminado.

No quita que particularmente vos si lo oigas como al doble.

Saludos !


----------



## JVCDAS90 (Jul 3, 2012)

Encontré mucha información respecto al tema pero en la practica tengo esa duda. Caso contrario con respecto a lo que se refiere de duplicar la Potencia para obtener 3dB adicionales en la sonoridad o volumen. Ahí si estoy convencido y totalmente de acuerdo tanto en la parte analítica y los cálculos como en la practica. Gracias por tu ayuda.



Entiendo... Me parece excelente tu ejemplo con la luz. Voy hacer algunas pruebas y mediciones para comentarlo luego. Gracias e igualmente Saludos!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 3, 2012)

Mediciones . . .  un luxometro , SI va a medir el doble 

Saludos !


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 3, 2012)

JVCDAS90 dijo:


> *No desconfio de Bell sino de la percepcion de mis oidos*. Me parece que aumentar 10 veces la Potencia en Watts y producir 10dB mas en la sonoridad suena algo mas del doble. Es decir, creo que el doble de la sonoridad estaria entre unos 7dB a 9dB adicionales. Digamos que un promedio de 8dB. *Pero 10dB a mis oidos se escucha como mas del doble.* He ahi la duda que tengo.


Por eso, ese tipo de "mediciones" se realizan estadísticamente sobre un grupo grande de personas de diversos tipos. El asunto del "doble de fuerte" es algo puramente perceptual, y como tal, es muy difícil decir cuando algo es el doble de sonoro que una referencia...


----------

